# Mildest, most moisturizing soap?



## Freestep (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I'm just about ready to try my hand at soapmaking. With goat's milk, of course! I have dry skin, and most bar soap dries my skin out so I've always used liquid hand soap (or shampoo) in the shower as a body wash. If I make my own soap, I want something mild, that leaves my skin moisturized and still cleans reasonably well. 

A few more questions:

Can you make liquid soap out of goat's milk?

Can you make shampoo out of goat's milk?

What about pet shampoo?

Can you use lanolin in soap?

Can you make lotion or hand cream from goat's milk?

If there is a thread (or a book, or website) that answers all these questions, feel free to refer me.

Thanks all!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have always found liquid soap more drying than bar. But then I've never tried handmade liquid soap. 

I'd suggest you start with the Walmart recipe in the recipe thread and go from there. You can use goat milk in all those things and there are good recipes for all or most in the recipe thread at the top.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Carla, that answer is yes to all of the above, and Kathy yes handmade liquid soap is much better than any store bought junk, without the chemicals of course.. 
Carla, I like Kathy suggest that you make the walmart recipe first, just to get you started.. read all instructions and follow all safely rules concerning soap.. you will love the stuff.. Get a coupld of batches of bar soap behind you to understand the soap making process before you even try liquid soap or shampoo.. Books don't help much except to make it more confusing then it needs to be.. they scare off alot of people from making their own soap.. but don't let that stop you if you read some books.. Review the soap making section here and go from there.. Always and I mean always put your soap rrecipes thru a calculator and do not use measuring cups or spoons, weigh your ingredients out.
Barb


----------



## Freestep (Jun 24, 2009)

MRFBarbara said:


> Books don't help much except to make it more confusing then it needs to be..


Haha, that's exactly what I was thinking. Looking at a few soapmaking websites was putting my head in a spin! I guess I should try out the basic recipe first and go from there. Looks like I'll have to purchase a scale!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

You will also find the Walmart recipe much gentler than commercially made bar soap. I had the same problem as you but using the Walmart recipe with all goat's milk doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also shampoo contains SLS (sodium laurel sulfate) which is a carcinogen, and you are washing your whole body in it  Until you can find the time to make liquid soaps (which then can be your hand, body and shampoo) you might want to find SLS free shampoo for your family. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Aslo make a couple batches of the Walmart recipe as it is don't try goat milk until you work with just water. Now abt liquid soap. it is a different lye used with it and is a very long process so for me who has no patience in waiting after 10 yrs of making soap I still haven't made any liquid.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I make liquid goat milk soap. Any liquid soap is more drying than a good bar of homemade soap but the GM liquid is pretty good. At least I have some loyal custoemrs that say so. I love to make liquid soap. Color me strange.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

These ladies are wonderful and very helpful--when I first got my goats 15 yrs ago, I was going to make GM soap, so I ordered books and books, I went into our little bookstore and asked him to order books on soaping, but it was soo confusing and intimidating, I played a bit, but never got serious about it. Wish I had--I would be very established now--can't cry over spilled millk . LOL. good luck and have fun--it is very addicting. Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well they certainly wouldn't have wanted to learn from me  My first soaps were brown ugly, miss shapen squares, no frozen goatmilk here ....ironically that my customers loved. Then I learned how to HP crock pot from Sondra, and my first ugly marigold soap immediatly sold...I was hooked! I found soapdishforum.com and learned that my grandmother RTCPed and didn't even know it, while all her family boiled their lye soap over a hot fire  Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

RTCP = ?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Room Temp Cold Process


----------

